# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [CDD/CDI][Nancy-Metz-Lorraine] Ingnieur Informatique dveloppement logiciel

## nicoho

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement  la recherche d'un emploi sur la zone gographique de Nancy. Mon parcours universitaire est le suivant :

2004-2007 : *Ingnieur ENSSAT* spcialit logiciel et systme informatique2003-2004 : Licence d'informatique  l'universit de Reims2002-2003 : DUT Informatique option gnie informatique  Reims

Je dispose donc d'un vantaille de connaissance assez vaste :
En terme d'analyse et de formalisation : 
MeriseUMLMthode B

Mais aussi en terme de langage de dveloppement "classique" : 
*C/C++* (langage de rfrence tout au long de ma scolarit)JavaBasic / Visual Basic (avec une premire exprience de deux mois)SmalltalkCobolOu encore des notions de :PascalDelphiAda

Je matrise aussi bon nombre de technologies Web :
*PHP*HTMLJava/JavascriptCSSAJAX

Enfin l'utilisation ou la cration de base de donnes ne recelles pas de secret pour moi :
SQL/PLSQL/Pro CAccessOracleMysql

Apte  travailler indiffremment sur les environnements *Windows*, *linux* ou encore *unix*. D'un niveau d'anglais correct (*720 TOEIC*). Je dispose d'une exprience significative de 5 mois chez SmartQuantum, traitant de l'implmentation d'un agent *SNMP* sur du matriel de chiffrement rseaux (firbre optique). J'ai eu l'occassion pendant ce stage de pratiquer le *C++* et d'tre confront aux problmatiques *scurit et rseau* ainsi qu'a la conception d'*IHM* avec le librairie *QT*. Je vous invite  les contacter, leur produit est novateur et des plus intressant et de plus ils ne vous diront que du bien de moi  :;): 

Mes principales qualits sont, mon *large spectre de comptences*, qui me permet d'tre oprationnel sur un nombre important de projet (de cobol  c++ en passant par les techno web). Ma formation  l'ENSSAT, valide aussi une *seconde comptence dans le domaine de l'lectroniqu*e, ce qui me permet d'tre capable de comprendre les problmes d'une quipe mixte compos d'lectroniciens et d'informaticiens. Je pense aussi avoir un *bon relationnel* et une relle *capacit  communique*r sur mon travail. Mon principal dfaut tant de ne pas tre dot du permis voiture, ce qui entraine pour le moment une faible capacit de mobilit (celle des transports en commun). 

J'espre avoir l'occasion de vous parler plus en dtail de mes comptences et expriences sur lesquelles j'ai beaucoup  dire. 

Nicolas Vaucouleur
Nicolas_vaucouleur@yahoo.fr
Nicolas_VAUCOULEURcv.pdf

----------

